# [UK] Gewinnbriefabzocke á la Fritz Müller



## Aka-Aka (10 November 2009)

http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/09066659256
http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/09066659171


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 November 2009)

*AW: [UK] Gewinnbriefabzocke á la Fritz Müller*

so sieht das dann aus
(übrigens kann man da auch Gutscheine gewinnen, der Anbieter der Gutscheine ist auch in Deutschland aktiv... Ob man von dem Anbieter mal hören wird?) 
In UK heißen die "ARGOS" (und können nichts dafür)
http://www.google.de/#hl=de&q="box+78"+"ross-on-wye"&meta=&aq=f&oq=&fp=6013614429992176


----------

